# Seriously, where to find a decent subwoofer grill.



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

The last one I bought was from PE and the rods were so bent I couldn't ever bend them back to mount the thing level and straight. I can't have rollerblade wheels and 5 irons bouncing off the cone anymore!!   

What are you guys using? I need something that's cheap and functional.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

DIY? 
I'm ready to go with that ugly shiny grill, since I can't find anything decent too.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

yermolovd said:



> DIY?
> I'm ready to go with that ugly shiny grill, since I can't find anything decent too.


Actually I did that with my last enclosure. Got some 1/4" rods at Home Depot and bent them. It worked pretty well but requied drilling holes in the face and I'd rather not do that.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I have fabricated several custom heavy duty grills for various clients with similar concerns. If you like, I can post some pix later on and maybe talk about a design that would work for you.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I have fabricated several custom heavy duty grills for various clients with similar concerns. If you like, I can post some pix later on and maybe talk about a design that would work for you.


Sounds cool!!


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Even consider buying a generic grill and wrapping it with grill cloth?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Even consider buying a generic grill and wrapping it with grill cloth?


To add to that... Expanded steel from a steel house, they will have scrap covered wiht grille cloth. In fact it looks cool because it makes the grille cloth wavy.

Chad


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

10" high excursion:



























8" 16 gauge mesh (much better protection than flimsy 22 ga):


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Every time I see stuff like this I feel like a real nim-rod. Great work!!! I can't say I'm envious, but I can say I wish I had your fabrication skills. The 8" grill on the bottom is flat out bitchin.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow those are nice. I think the red style one would be best for me. Do you custom paint them too??


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Avoid this grill. Rattles like crazy. I had to take mine of cause it was driving me crazy.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=260-428


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, thanks. I'm done with the PE grills...they are crap!!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I can have them painted, chromed (or even powdercoated) through a local body shop, but there is something like a $35/hr minimum charge that makes a simple can of spraypaint a much more attractive alternative.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Wow those are nice. I think the red style one would be best for me. Do you custom paint them too??


Me too...group deal?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

lol...I don't have that kind of capacity. Besides, the fact that they are all one-of-kind custom pieces adds to the unique quality of my work


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Me too...group deal?


I wish.

Chaos, I like yo grillz!  *bling*bling

Oh, I posted a question for you in your "Conjugate circuit application questions" thread.


----------



## fin (Sep 8, 2005)

Chaos those grills look excellent, the 10" looks strong enough to stand on!

My Shiva has a much more basic grill... I used chrome curtain rail and fittings on my Shiva... It works if you don't mind the style:
overall shot
close up
fittings
I planned to add a third bar for extra protection but I never got around to it. I used silicon sealant in the ends of the tube and it has never rattled.

Has anyone used this parts express grill and if so what do you think? It seems alright for the price and was tempted to order one.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

fin said:


> Chaos those grills look excellent, the 10" looks strong enough to stand on!
> 
> My Shiva has a much more basic grill... I used chrome curtain rail and fittings on my Shiva... It works if you don't mind the style:
> overall shot
> ...


Hey, ain't nothing wrong with curtain rails. I'm currently using the PE grill, you mentioned, for my eD130v2 and it's done a good job but one of the rails in coming undone. I'll post some pics later today.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

Haha, love that bling bling look on the curtain rail. It does look strong though.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

It's all about ingenuity when it comes to DIY


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

fin said:


> Has anyone used this parts express grill and if so what do you think? It seems alright for the price and was tempted to order one.


That's the one I mentioned. Don't do it, it's not worth it. Even with a bench vice and some serious torque I couldn't get the rods straight.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

choas prices on some of these?? id love a set


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

It really depends on the complexity of the design & the materials used. Generally speaking though, I can make alot of different designs for about ~$25 unfinished. 

They can vary from being strong enough to stand on to lightweight cosmetic applications. The more exotic or heavier the material, the more expensive it usually is.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Chaos said:


> I can have them painted, chromed (or even powdercoated) through a local body shop, but there is something like a $35/hr minimum charge that makes a simple can of spraypaint a much more attractive alternative.


Ok, I need to get a can of custom paint from Paintscratch anyway. It looks like a few of us are interested. I'll take the 4 bar red style one for sure. Looks like 3.5max and zfactor are down too....but not sure what style they wanted. Would it be easier for you to make like 5-10 at once rather than just one at a time?? Thanks for the offer by the way.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i kinda like the first one for strenght wise... looks indestructable.. but i also like the 4 bar red one... hmmmm


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

You mentioned you could do any design.......how much did that iron cross in the 2nd picture run you. I love the design.

Something more simplified much like that mesh grill, black spraypaint/clearcoated would look rather nice over a diyma ref white/aluminum cone. what type of spacing do you have on the mesh's......it would need to be large enough meshed for proper air flow on a 12". Also the attatchment would need to be a fit on or slide on type mechanism, as my FG box dosent allow itself that type of mounting. Would you PM me on a quote if possible Chaos? Or is this too much wierd stuff to ask.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

They are all individually hand-built units, & I don't usually make more than one or two at a time. Obviously, I can make duplicates, but then you will have the same thing as someone else. It really make any diference to me though, each customer would still be looking at about a week to build & ship an order depending on whether or not I have the materials on hand.

Also, it's imperative that I have accurate dimensions to work with for each application so that the part fits properly on your enclosure and leaves clearance for the excursion of your sub(s). Obviously, this requires individual communication and precise calcualtions.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

great work btw......custom work always makes me get a hard on...jk....anyways any chance of a honda emblem/sign "H" ?in a grill big enough for a RE SX 12"?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmm...trademarked emblems are dicey. I could probably incorporate some type of hardware to attach a badge to a plain grill, but in order to legally get into that type of one-off part you would have to have it laser cut - which is possible (and expensive), but they won't just do it without permission and even if I had that kind of equipment I would hate to think how much all that would cost. You're better off with a generic design and spray-painting on a stencil or a vinyl sticker.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Chaos - PM sent on grill.


----------

